# Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch Unit Recco



## DMSTWO (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,  My wife and I are Hyatt owners at Pinon Pointe that have traded into a 1Bdr at Wild Oak Ranch for the week of Oct. 5th.

Anybody have any recommendation for where we should request our unit?

Looking forward to your help. Dale


----------



## peas (Sep 27, 2013)

There are only 2 sets of 2 buildings (4 total), thus the resort is not that large yet.  Building 61 & 62 are closer to the evening events, convenience store & putting green.  Building 63 & 64 are closer to the kids club and lazy river.  Building 62 & 63 are the middle 2 buildings.  For a 1 bedroom, I would request a 3rd floor unit to get the skylight.  The views on a whole aren't great.  I just like the 3rd floor for the brightness.  DH likes the 1st floor units which have a more woodsy feel.  He likes to just walk out to the back (patio is open for most units).  Building 64 is the most woodsy.  It's a little too much for Oct because it becomes darker. HTH


----------



## enma (Sep 29, 2013)

I got an II exchange to Hyatt Wild Oak. The confirmation says unit 6280. Building 62,  I assume. Does Hyatt usually give you the exact unit the confirmation says? Any idea on what floor this unit is? Just curious. We are going there the second week of March. Is the lazy river heated?


----------



## bdh (Sep 29, 2013)

enma said:


> I got an II exchange to Hyatt Wild Oak. The confirmation says unit 6280. Building 62,  I assume. Does Hyatt usually give you the exact unit the confirmation says? Any idea on what floor this unit is? Just curious. We are going there the second week of March. Is the lazy river heated?



On II exchanges, the unit number listed on the confirmation is the unit number you'll be in.  80 is on the 2nd or 3rd floor (probably 3rd).  The LR is heated in March.


----------



## peas (Oct 11, 2013)

enma said:


> I got an II exchange to Hyatt Wild Oak. The confirmation says unit 6280. Building 62,  I assume. Does Hyatt usually give you the exact unit the confirmation says? Any idea on what floor this unit is? Just curious. We are going there the second week of March. Is the lazy river heated?



yes building 62, 3rd floor. 

40's 1st floor
60's 2nd floor
80's 3rd floor


----------

